
Announcing JavaScript Foundation - indexerror
https://www.linuxfoundation.org/announcements/linux-foundation-unites-javascript-community-for-open-web-development
======
bodelecta
It'd be good if the reasoning for the foundation could be properly explained.

I understand what governance and architecture etc means in large scale
projects but what does it mean for JavaScript if it's not standards based
governance i.e. ECMA specs? The Dojo and jQuery foundations merged a year ago,
both of them brought a number of libraries and toolkits together such as
lodash, grunt etc under a single banner.

What benefit to the open source community does it actually bring?

Is it the combined power of contributors and experts to debate and future
proof standards?

The libraries and toolkits under this foundation could be argued by the cool
kids of today be legacy. It could be easily ignored by these cool kids.

Bringing it under the linux foundation is interesting but can anyone explain
whether this news is actually important for the future of JavaScript?

------
paavokoya
I've noticed a lot of these "Foundations" for open-source projects eventually
lead to in-fighting and control usurping where entire boards of directors
"resign" and thus the legitimacy of the whole project is questioned. Is this
necessary?

~~~
nerdwaller
I can't say I've witnessed the same thing. Instead many cases start out as a
pet project of a company (maybe in 20% time) and then are adopted by it (Node
being a good example). Then comes the infighting and then later
foundationizing.

Back in the early 2000s there were more problems as all sorts of large
companies were pushing their agenda attempting to exclude others. But since
then, it seems they've mostly realized that open source is a positive sum
game, meaning everyone benefits from the work.

I hope Java follows this path as Oracle has been a terrible steward of the JVM
and related ecosystem. The foundation concept has been really positive for
Python, Node (so far), Linux, et al

